# Discount Tire Announces New 2009 Driver for FormulaD



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Discount Tire/falken tire announces Daijiro Yoshihara 
AS ITS NEW Formula drift 2009 team driver

SCOTTSDALE, Ariz. – (November 07, 2008) – Discount Tire/America's Tire, a long standing North American Drift supporter, is proud to announce its new 2009 team driver. Beginning at Round 1 of Formula Drift in Long Beach California, the unmistakable Discount Tire/Falken Tire Lexus IS350 will be piloted by none other than the internationally known and highly regarded Daijiro Yoshihara. Affectionately known as “Dai,” he has proven his ability to not only win, but to seamlessly adapt and perform at the top tier in a wide array of vehicle platforms. For five years running, Dai has consistently placed within the top 5 standings for the Formula Drift Professional Championship Series. 

Yoshihara, born in Tokyo Japan, stormed the North American drifting scene early in 2003 driving a heavily modified Nissan 240SX, the tried and true drifting vehicle of choice at that time. Since then, Dai’s personal liking has broadened to embrace V8 muscle due to near unbeatable torque and raw horsepower capabilities. Looking to next season, Dai is thrilled to push the 500+ horsepower Lexus to its limits. Focused on capturing an overall championship, Dai said “I am excited to join Falken Tire and Discount Tire's drift program for the 2009 season. I look forward to adding to the success that Falken Tire has had in North American drifting. Falken Tire was one of my original sponsors and I am happy that I am able to return to where it all started. Partnering up with a strong supporter in Discount Tire, I am positive that we will have a successful year.”

“Securing Dai in 2009 is the natural progression of Discount Tire’s on-track drifting effort and supports our company’s goal of excellence in every activity we target,” stated Marcus Bolland, Discount Tire’s Drift Program Manager. “We were the first retailer to fully commit 100 percent to Formula Drift and have been the exclusive tire and wheel retailer of the series for four years.” Additionally, Discount Tire has spearheaded the Tires.com Triple Crown Championship and worked hand in hand with Enkei Wheels to develop and exclusively distribute the Enkei FD-05, the official wheel of Formula Drift.

“Discount Tire has had their finger on the pulse of drifting for years,” said Andrew Hoit, Falken’s Director of Marketing. “Falken and Discount Tire have worked intimately on this program for quite some time and are excited to seat a world class driver in a championship capable vehicle.” 

Needless to say, 2009 will be nothing less than exciting in the Discount Tire and Falken Tire camp as the newest chapter of DTC Drift unfolds.

Driver Profile and Highlights:

Daijiro Yoshihara
Hometown – Tokyo, Japan
Age – 29
Years Drifting – 10
Vehicle – Lexus IS350
Tires – Falken RT-615
Career Highlights 
2008 - 4th Place Overall in Formula D Series
2007 - Formula D Round 4 Champion
Formula D Round 6 Champion
3rd Place Overall in Formula D Series
2006 - Formula D Round 7 Champion
5th Place Overall in Formula D Series
2005 - 5th Place Overall in Formula D Series
2004 - 2nd Place Overall in Formula D Series

ABOUT DISCOUNT TIRE
Discount Tire, based in Scottsdale, Arizona, is the world’s largest independent tire and wheel retailer. Also known as America’s Tire in Oregon and some parts of California, Discount Tire currently operates more than 700 stores across the country. At tires.com, customers can research, order and make an appointment for service. For more information about Discount Tire and America’s Tire, or for career opportunities, visit Discount Tire, Custom Wheels, Truck & Car Rims | Discount Tire Co..


For more information and products offered, check out these useful links.
*TIRES.COM*
*DISCOUNTTIREDIRECT.COM*
*DISCOUNTTIREMOTORSPORTS.COM*


----------

